# Porn



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK I know this is a very touchy subject, So I put it here...

I am just wondering if it is me or what...But guys...ladies give me your honest thoughts as well.

As you know I am a Avid picture taker of my wife.

My favorite porn site is "free project voyuer" because it is regular people posting pictures. Often it is Husbands posting pictures of their wives. So these are not models, these are everyday couples, some women size 2, some women size 22...you never know what you are going to get when you click on the link. lol

Anyway, I find this site more interesting then the "professional sites" I often find the professional ones boring, not passionate, just basically wham bamn thank you ma'm. 

Where as the FPV site, you can see the look of "OMG" on the women's faces, their confidence growing, doing somthing totally thrilling and wild. Something that has added spice to their relationship.

Again this goes back to my....YOUR HUSBAND THINKS YOUR HOT!! point of view. you can see some of these women and their titles of " my hot sexy wife"... and then you are like Oh my...ut hey he LOVES it She is thrilled by it, and I bet they had a great love making session after it.

Any other guys feel this way? And ladies how would you feel if your hubby posted pics of you on there? I imagine it would be a "non-face shot." 

would you do it? men would you do it of your wife was willing?

just curious


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

My husband has taken photos of me, and i enjoy him doing so it kind of acts out a role play and i know how much he enjoys looking at the photos after... would i be happy with him sharing on a web site or with people i might know !! 
Tough question but for me its a no..
What we do between us is special, and i like it to stay special between us.
If i found out he had shared without my knowledge well id be really upset that he broke that trust.
non face shot or not id be a little anxious about them being viewed by anyone


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

My husband just told me after reading over my shoulder that he would love to post our pictures ...but he knows id kill him !!!  glad to see he knows whos in charge lol!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL thanks for "both" of your honest answers.....just for the record, same stands true in my house hold.

I would love to post them, She said she would kill me if I did...lol I'll ask her again after a few cocktails...lol


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha !!! and then she'd kill you when she was sober !!!! and im sure she'd make it painful  !!!!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I know so many women that have been stung by letting their fellas take naked pictures of them. Its impossible to control what happens to a picuture or video once its taken. I had one mate in the army that was reduced to psychological wreck when a video of her having sex with her bf got out and was on practically every mobile phone in the garrison with a couple of weeks. Another girl got kicked out of the army when her bf photographed her stripping off in her uniform.

So I'd think really carefully before you do something like that, let alone post them on the net, I actually have no idea why anybody would do that.

Before we went to Iraq the last time myself and a few of my mates went to a professional photographer, and she did proper portraits with us in our bra and knickers or bikinis or with our hands covering our naughty bits. I still have them and they're not something I'd be embarressed by if I saw them on the net. 

Anywho women need to use their best judgement and be aware its hard to put a genie back into the bottle.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

The rise in popularity of amateur porn has been phenomenal in recent years and in a way can be seen as a rejection of most mainstream porn coming out of California.

And the reasons include what you said...real people who look like real people and more importantly it is couples having real sex and real orgasms.

It's ironic how a genre of porn that was once ridiculed by the pros is now being copied by them. All sorts of porn sites are now calling themselves amateur but it is pretty easy to tell they are fake because many of the "amats" in these vids are well known porn stars...lol

But the real stuff is hot right now and I think any woman would be flattered by the fact that her husband thought she was hot enough to be included in the amat porn boom. 

I'm not sure if it is the smartest move to show faces although this seems to be more common with young people who grew up with porn and facebook....there are hundreds of "my girlfriend" sites out there with all these women smiling into the camera. But married women I think would be a little more cautious (although it really should be the other way around)

So it is win-win. The husband who thinks his wife is hot and wants to show her off, and the wife who has a husband who adores her sexually, which is quite refreshing in these days of the sexless marriage plague that is spreading like a wildfire.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i just wanna know the site you found -


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

There are thousands of them. Depends how serious you are.

If you're curious just type amateur sex into google. But beware the fakes.

If you' re serious and want the real thing guaranteed, you need Usenet access and then the choices are unlimited.

Usenet Newsgroups Service, News Servers, Usenet Access - Giganews

enjoy.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

It would be better to ask why do men view porn rather than tacking on "happy with your spouse, your spouse's body, your sex life"

Heavy porn uses who are married are most likely no longer having sex with their wives or very infrequently. There are a number of reasons- psychological problems like depression and anxiety, sexual dysfunction, attachment disorders with roots in the family of origin, boredom, lack of attraction.

As for those that are sexually happy and still view porn and masturbate once in awhile without it effecting the marital sexual relationship, this is men succumbing to the male's primary arousal sense, the visual. It has been argued that for some men the orgasm achieved with porn and self masturbation is better than with partner sex. But the main reason is men like sexual variety. Those who are happy in their marriages take a porn fantasy break now and then which really has nothing to do with how they feel about their spouse. At the chance of sounding trite...it's a guy thing. 

Men can very easily separate recreational (ie:masturbation) sex and intimate sex with a partner and can enjoy both without one interfering with the other.

Most women find this inconceivable as women always connect sex with intimacy and so have a hard time understanding why a man would masturbate to porn alone with a willing wife upstairs in the bedroom. But you have to understand the way men see it to get answers to your men and porn questions.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy22-

There is no one answer to your question.
For instance some men could be happy with the frequency of sex in a marriage, but want to to spicy things that the wife won't do. So a porn movie which covers that topic will be very arousing for a man who feels that segment of his sexuality is being starved. It's better than finding another woman I guess, but admittedly not ideal. 

I find most porn a bit tacky, so for my fantasies, I sometimes read erotic stories... all the pictures are only in my head.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Mr B said:


> There are thousands of them. Depends how serious you are.
> 
> If you're curious just type amateur sex into google. But beware the fakes.
> 
> ...


oh your a sweetie. but its ok i was only playing with GASoccerman. not literally though - just joking wi him.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes there is more than one answer. But basically men are sexually curious and like to see naked women other than their wives once in awhile. This has been going on since the beginning.

Look at all the shenanigans famous male celebs who are married to beautiful women go through. No matter how content, the lure of the "strange" is hard for many men to resist.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Mr B-

You are correct, but not for me. I'm not visual, so one woman is plenty for me.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

justean said:


> oh your a sweetie. but its ok i was only playing with GASoccerman. not literally though - just joking wi him.


Oh sorry I thought you were talking to me. Well, any other questions...don't hesitate to ask. I'm a virtual marital-sexual information machine....


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Mr B said:


> Yes there is more than one answer. But basically men are sexually curious and like to see naked women other than their wives once in awhile. This has been going on since the beginning.
> 
> Look at all the shenanigans famous male celebs who are married to beautiful women go through. No matter how content, the lure of the "strange" is hard for many men to resist.


actually MR B , this was a good answer to a question that had been in my head. my H had a one night stand last april and your answer was an honest answer, so you made me feel better.

yes i do have a question. im adventurous , im good at sex, i love dressing up. but despite my asking , he never asks me to dress up. i know i cant have it all. but i have asked him to ask me and stil nothing. ive just lost weight and focused for the past several weeks and toning my body. not that i was ever big. but obviously i feel sexier now.
n e suggestions - fire away.

pps, to everyone, im not high jacking the thread. im just asking a question.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Justean darling, just google "free project voyuer" should be a blue back round. Enjoy and hope to see you on there  lol

As for you mommy, I can only speak for myself.

But sexually my wife does it for me, there will be no other for me. But as I said I view porn on the net sometimes....Usually after I am done with all my work and I am bored...I may view it for a few minutes but quickly get bored. Aggain as B said I like the "normal" stuff compared to the pro's. I LOVE the fact that men are so excited to "show thier wives" how PROUD they are. to sex, "look how HOT MY WIFE is..." women can't see that.

Women like to take the pics for their hubby's I know my wife does becuase it is almost an obession for me, I try to take very artistic pictures with the lighting perfect, etc. I view my wife as my playboy model, to me she is better looking then those ladies. No fake boobs, no air brush...just her. HOT!

most men love and adore their wives, many wives shut them out on this. Open that door and you will see what a wonderful sex life you can have.

Now as you read earlier I am forbidden to post my wife's pics, I respect that, any pics you see of her she has approved for the internet.

there is something very naughty and very sensual about posting your pics for the world to see, even without the face.

hope this helps. the porn i view Is the same as flipping the channels through the TV....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> But sexually my wife does it for me, there will be no other for me. But as I said I view porn on the net sometimes...


I think there might be a logical error in this statement :scratchhead:


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Justean, all I can do is guess as to why your husband acts like he does without more detailed information.

But in my opinion it is very important for you not to put all your sexual self esteem eggs in one basket relying on your husband for feedback on your sexual desirability.

To be really desirable is to be able to KNOW how sexy you are without having to be told. The renowned sex therapist Dr David Schnarch calls this type of self esteem "differentiation" His belief is that a person cannot be fully intimate and cannot truly love another if he or she depends on that other for sexual acceptance. 

This is because without differentiation there would always be doubt, fear and anxiety about whether or not you are desirable enough and always wondering what you have to do in order to feel wanted and needed. When this happens you are always wearing a mask and never revealing your true self and you put yourself at the mercy of the moods and whims of another...something you have no control over.

When you are your own person and confident of your own desirability you can then give yourself to another fully and in doing so when those feelings are returned your sense of self is automatically reinforced because then you know that in fact you are desired for who you truly are. 

When you have two well differentiated people in a relationship the sex and intimacy is taken to new heights never experienced by those who are too dependent on each other for their own self worth.

Differentiation is like a little self esteem amplifier in a constant feedback loop..... you believe, that belief gets reinforced which then validates and strengthens the original belief.

One of the great ironies sex and marital therapists experience is that couples who are too close, who are too fused together, are the ones who most often come to them with sexually dysfunctional marriages.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

My wife and I have taken some "naughty" pictures (no videos) of each other, but they would NEVER end up on the net. Neither of us want our own up there, and neither of us want the other's up there.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well have you heard the news. those on facebook are having their pictures licensed to facebook, to do what they want to do and you have no rights over your photos.
well i suppose it was inevitable - but the fact remains look at all those pics that are a bit naughty and i know ppl who have done it.
precious pics that are now the property of facebook, to do what they like. dangerous games.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Apparently Facebook has now changed their minds due to a big public uproar. All this talk had me cruising amat videos on the usenet last night and I came away green with envy at all the sexually free and expressive wives out there. I wish I'd married one of them...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LJ and Mommy, let me try to explain it a little better, I agree that statement is not clear.

As I said, my wife is the only one for me.

I can view some porn on the net, then head up stairs to masturbate, well when I get to that point, it's not the ladies on the porn I am imagining, it is my wife.

Any fantasy I have involves my wife, normally in things she would never ever do.

For the male hormons the best I can explain it is...we are like a volcano. The "steam and lava" will build and build the more we think about it....until we blow.

Now to get that steam started...

I can view some porn on teh net and it starts to build from a zero...If the oppurtuity arrives My wife will get the erruption. 

IF not, well I ahve to take care of it another way, otherwise I will think about it all day long, not the porn, but sex in general. with my wife to clarify

I naughty text message from my wife would pull the same trigger effect while at work. " I am home lying in bed playing with myself waiting for you..."

Bam that EQUALS the porn viewing to me, but even HOTTER....

it's about hormones, once those hormones are "moving, or awakened"...hard to turn them off.

Teasing us builds "the pressure" my wife is a fantastic tease.

I would take that over the porn anyday.

But I hope it made it somewhat clearer. I can try to answer more if you need to.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> The most comforting theme which repeats itself in the responses from men, is that they don't visualize anyone else when having sex with their wives.


My wife sometimes pretends I am someone else! I love it, but it's very hard to get any info out of her...


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> As I said, my wife is the only one for me.
> 
> I can view some porn on the net, then head up stairs to masturbate, well when I get to that point, it's not the ladies on the porn I am imagining, it is my wife.


well honestly GA i think you're playing mind games with yourself. your wife is not the only one for you. if you are looking at other women, and getting excited, you are getting off on those women. that means there are other women for you. 

If you say you're not getting off on those women, and its just your wife you're thinking about, well, you're kinda playing mind games with yourself. in a way that makes me think you feel guilty sometimes. 

believe me i dont think there's necessarily anything wrong with other women doing it for you. but it does mean that there are other women getting you off and your wife is not that only one doing it for you.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

ljtseng-
A fair point. In my case, I have no problem with my wife fantasising about other men as mentioned above. Sometimes marriage gets a bit too close for some people - for me it can never be too close...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LJ, I think you are confusing things a little here...

Like Mark Says, his wife can fantasize about other men, My wife does the same, Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, She see's them on TV she gets stimulated.

my wife can read a nice romance novel or Penthouse letters and get Horny and want some loving..

it's all the same. The question is what can you handle.

I don't need my wife's "full attention" nor does she need mine.

We can comment on other people and other can comment on my wife.

On valentines day, my wife had to work, One of her customers asked her if he could give her a kiss, she said, sure, she leaned over the counter and turned her cheek and he gave her a kiss ont he cheek. the difference is...he was like 70 something my wife is 38. But that Kiss probably made that mans day....I teased her and said, "I bet he was going for the lips" and she said, "you know what, I think he was"...and laughed. I said," you should have given him a big wet kiss on the lips, you would have made his year." 

Many men hit on my wife, happens everyday, I am used to it, she is blind to it. Sometimes I ahve to tell her whan someone is checking her out. She laughs.

We are comfortable in who we are, it's a good place to be.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Like Mark Says, his wife can fantasize about other men, My wife does the same, Brad Pitt, Tom Cruise, She see's them on TV she gets stimulated.


Yes, but in my case it's while I'm actually inside


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> LJ, I think you are confusing things a little here...


maybe...it certainly wouldnt be the first time. 

from what you have written what i understand is this: you and your wife are secure with each other and although you find others attractive, and are open about that, it doesnt mean either of you would in reality act on it. And even if it did actually happen in reality, you two would always come back to each other. its the life long perspective you are referring to when saying your wife is the only one for you, even though in a moment you, or your wife, might find someone else attractive. but it is a fleeting fancy and your wife is the only one for you. Is that about right?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds about right...

I had to laugh about this, and could hardly wait to post this for you and Mark...

I am working the overnight, wife is in bed while I am working, and of course I am in bed when she is working...

So I got home this morning getting ready for bed...

I see my wife's toy on the bed...next to the remte control.. As I lift upt he bed covers there are her panties soaking wet.

I sent her a text message.... "play with your toy this morning?"

She replied..."yes, I did "

I said, " so were you fantasizing about my naughty Idea I told you last night" 

She replied, " Sorry dear, nope, I was watching my Soap Opera (TIVO) and what can I say it got me horny and went to work onmyself since you were not home!!  "

I laughed and went to bed..... it's all good.

Hey I rather do a fantasy with the TV and her toy then our neighbor or her co-worker.....lol

Mark Sorry your wife thinks about me...LOL Sorry couldn't resist....it's a guy thing.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Mark Sorry your wife thinks about me...LOL Sorry couldn't resist....it's a guy thing.


Dude, she might if you were 15 years younger and a bit darker!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Mt sounds like you've got a Mrs. Robinson on your hands! LOL!
> Just kidding!


To me, a woman's mind is like a "black box system" - you can look at the inputs and outputs, but one can only speculate as to what's going on inside!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> To me, a woman's mind is like a "black box system" - you can look at the inputs and outputs, but one can only speculate as to what's going on inside!


:lol:

but you know ive found this to be true for men, also. at least for my H.


----------

